# iPhone tethering broken since iOS 14



## BSDPeta (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello,

I am using OPNsense firewall with iPhone tethering via USB ethernet device („kldload if_ipheth“ and „usbconfig -u 0 -a 3 set_config 3“). Of course my question refers to OPNsense but due OPNsense is based on FreeBSD 12 I think that my problem might be a general problem with FreeBSD and iOS 14.x 

Since updating my iPhone to iOS 14.0.1 tethering seems to be broken. The USB ethernet device (the iPhone) receives an WAN DHCP IP adress and everything seems to be fine but it can not resolve any WAN adress nor even ping any WAN IP…

Can anybody confirm this or maybe help with this issue?


----------



## a6h (Sep 29, 2020)

It's broken for Linux users too (ubuntu, manjaro, etc). 14.0.1 was released to fix some wi-fi/camera/etc bugs. It must be apple problem.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 29, 2020)

BSDPeta said:


> Can anybody confirm this or maybe help with this issue?











						USB Tethering broken in IOS 14 (Fixed Nov 26 2020)
					

iOS and iPadOS 14 break the USB tethering on GL.iNet routers. If you use iPhone USB tethering to the router, please do not upgrade to the iOS14 or iPadOS 14.  If you have already upgraded, you may use wifi hotspot for now. We do not have a fix for USB tethering right now.  We are seeking various...




					forum.gl-inet.com
				




Notice "wifi hotspot". You might want to follow that forum for possible fix.


----------



## BSDPeta (Sep 29, 2020)

Thx for all answers.  Calming me knowing that is is not my fault and it is not required to reinstall OPNsense or restore iPhone again. Already thought about giving openWRT a try but due to the same iOS 14 hotspot issues under Linux this even would not help besides getting more grey hair and loose the same…


----------



## just_the_old_geek (Dec 28, 2020)

BSDPeta said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am using OPNsense firewall with iPhone tethering via USB ethernet device („kldload if_ipheth“ and „usbconfig -u 0 -a 3 set_config 3“). Of course my question refers to OPNsense but due OPNsense is based on FreeBSD 12 I think that my problem might be a general problem with FreeBSD and iOS 14.x
> 
> ...


I have a laptop, old HP/Compaq with a Centrino 2 (Core 2 Duo) CPU running MX Linux 19. I installed kernel version 4.19.x. That triggered (after I refreshed) a lengthy package upgrade which listed the libimobiledevice version as 6.

The combination now lets me use my iPhone with ios 14.3 as a USB Tethering hotspot.  Note that kernel version 5.x did not trigger an update or let it work.  Simplistic? Yeah. I'm not fully vested in Linux but I am willing to, once I clone the install, experiment. I'm 67 YO. I do what I can.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 28, 2020)

just_the_old_geek said:


> ... which listed the libimobiledevice version as 6.
> The combination now lets me use my iPhone with ios 14.3 as a USB Tethering hotspot.


Most likely that version of libimobiledevice includes the fix for iOS 14:








						IOS14 USB tethering not working · Issue #1038 · libimobiledevice/libimobiledevice
					

I used Tethering on Openwrt and it worked fine with IOS13. Recently, my device has been upgraded to IOS14, and it doesn't work properly. I can successfully obtain the IP address 172.20.10.2 and...




					github.com
				




On FreeBSD, broken iPhone USB tethering on iOS 14 with ipheth(4) has been fixed on head and stable/12 (hasn't merged with releng/12.2 aka 12.2-RELEASE) with






						[base] Revision 367812
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

